# Which video game series have you stopped playing?



## Corrie (Jan 14, 2017)

Which video game series do you no longer like, think have gotten worse or jus got boring to you?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 14, 2017)

The only series I can think of off the top of my head is the Rock Band series. Rock Band 3 was worse than Rock Band 2, and Rock Band 4 sounded like a further downgrade so I didn't even bother to buy it.


----------



## Prassel (Jan 21, 2017)

Sonic The Hedgehog. Last title I enjoyed was Sonic Adventure 2, and that was almost 15 years ago. ;_;


----------



## GrayScreen (Jan 21, 2017)

I'd stopped playing the Final Fantasy series after the mess XIII and all it's kin were, but 15 looked solid enough for me to start playing again. Other than that, I've pretty much abandoned Harvest Moon/Minecraft Farming Simulator after Marvelous and Natsume split. Story of Seasons is where it's at now.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 22, 2017)

Sadly, Monster Hunter. Tri was my first one on Wii and I played that game endlessly with the friends I made on there back in 2010, like to the point of well over 1000 hours. When they shut down the servers we all bought the Wii U and 3 Ultimate on a whim simply because we missed playing MH together as a group, but we didn't play it nearly as much as the original, and now... nothing. It kills me too, because I'd gladly buy Generations for my 3DS if they were interested, but none of them have a 3DS and I don't think they ever intend to pick one up, not even a cheap 2DS. I guess I can't dictate what they should and should not buy but I really miss playing MH with them, I have no interest in playing the game by myself or with randoms online, it just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 23, 2017)

In general over the past few years I've kind of fallen off of most current mainstream, multi-platform games because money is tight and I've just gradually lost interest. The only (previously) current generation console I actually own at the moment is the Wii U both because few games jump out at me as must haves on PS4/Xbox One and because of the aforementioned finances making the prospect of actually buying either console not seem worth it.

Most of what I play these days is stuff I already owned, every new main series Pokemon installment, and older games available on the Wii, 3DS, and Wii U Virtual Consoles. 

Anyway, now that that preface is out of the way.

---

I've stated a number of times in various threads that I stopped buying Fire Emblem games after Awakening because of the pandering, fanservice, and low quality writing and storytelling. I figured I would be on a long boycott because it looked like the series was sticking to a direction that I didn't enjoy or agree with. That might change though, as Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia looks to possibly be a mostly faithful remake of Fire Emblem Gaiden. If it is, it shouldn't have much if any of the problems I currently take issue with the most recent games. Who knows though, my boycott may start up again depending on what the next new game is like. All we know currently about it is that it's going to be on the Switch.

Not sure if it necessarily counts since I still greatly enjoy the older installments in the series and play them quite a bit. But yeah, basically, not happy with the most recent releases.


I stopped buying Mario Party games after 6 or 7. I just kind of lost interest. Seeing what the series has become with 10, I don't regret dropping it.

Since Prassel mentioned it earlier in the thread and reminded me, I stopped buying anything Sonic related after Sonic Adventure 2. Granted, I enjoyed playing that at the time and still have a soft spot for the Chao Garden. But I only got that game because I saw a friend play it and was interested. Seeing what has become of the series since, I'm definitely glad I didn't bother with the series after that.  

I don't know if they intend to release any new Saints Row games in the future, but I doubt I'd buy any such new game if it's anything like The Third and IV. The series lost what made it appealing to me over the years and the last game in the series I enjoyed was Saints Row 2. 

Other series that lost their way over the years that come to mind are Resident Evil and Final Fantasy, though I feel like I heard Resident Evil is returning to the horror roots after breaking away into primarily action in 5 and 6? If so, at least that's a step back in the right direction. Oh, and while I still hold some affection for World of Warcraft and the Warcraft series as a whole, the world has been a whole lot less interesting since Wrath of the Lich King ended.

That's all that I could recall at the moment.


----------



## Tobia (Jan 23, 2017)

GrayScreen said:


> Other than that, I've pretty much abandoned Harvest Moon after Marvelous and Natsume split. Story of Seasons is where it's at now.



This, I follow Story of Season instead of Harvest Moon. They started just pumping out sub-par harvest moon games after they got famous for Hm 64 and SNES, so I'm glad they split and Marvelous is focusing on higher quality gameplay.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 24, 2017)

Assassin's Creed is really the only series that I've dropped. Enjoyed the first one, loved the second one and Brotherhood, but I got burned with Revelations. Purchased III and Liberations, wanted to wait to play III until I beat Liberartion but by that time I was just burned out and I honestly haven't touched the series since. Thought about going back to it during Black Friday when Syndicate was $8, but ended up not securing a copy. 

Besides that I guess you could say I skip the LEGO games and Call of Duty games for the most part. LEGO games I used to get a lot on the last generation of consoles since I enjoyed playing them with family, but once they stopped trying to play I kinda lost interest until the latest Lego Star Wars. Call of Duty I'm just generally not interested in the Infinity Ward titles and prefer Treyarch games if I purchase them.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 24, 2017)

The Sims. Played from 1-3 but never got into 4. Maybe in the future when it has more content but I feel there's fundamental design flaws that make it inferior to 3.


----------



## ellarella (Jan 24, 2017)

Assassin's Creed

it started out strong, got even stronger, and i've completely stopped caring about the series after Assasssin's Creed 3. i can't even get myself to play Black Flag even though it's supposed to be super good, since i'm still burnt out on Assassin's Creed


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 24, 2017)

Destiny, even though the second game isn't released yet, I would still count it as a series.

- Money pit forcing you to buy all the DLCs in order to enjoy the game and use most of its content.
- You need to find people yourself or have friends who play to get the best gear by doing raids.
- A lot of the game is farming and it gets really repetitive defeating the same bosses over and over.
- Made certain gear obsolete after later updates.
- Paid RLC just to get more emotes even though they're making you pay for everything else.

Honestly, this game was much worse at forcing users to pay for DLC than EA. Releasing several versions of the game offering more DLC it was just ridiculous. I'm never playing the series again. I wasted way too much time on that game I wish I could back.


----------



## Ghibli (Jan 24, 2017)

The Fallout Series, but this is due to mainly getting distracted with other means and newer games. I absolutely loved Fallout 4 but there were also some points where it felt a bit empty, and the music they chose confused me because from my understanding I thought it was suppose to be in the future that went back to olden times, but.. I would think it would be more current? Also when the mods came out for console, I basically stopped playing for the actual game and more for the pretty after effects !


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 24, 2017)

Ghibli said:


> and the music they chose confused me because from my understanding I thought it was suppose to be in the future that went back to olden times, but.. I would think it would be more current?



It's retro-futurism as seen through the lens of the 1950s. Technology they imagined they would have in the distant future (everything powered by fusion, robots, lasers, etc.) but culturally it remained frozen in that era. One major thing is that the transistor was never invented and so they use vacuum tubes instead, including the robots.


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 25, 2017)

I wish they'd lay off the Tales Of and even the Final Fantasy games for awhile. It's getting a little old. I'm getting tired of the Tales Of series trends of making the main protag someone with some weird twist to their past and a weird combination of a temper and no survival instincts in their present. And Final Fantasy... Each game has its own unique story, but there are so many other games that Square Enix has worked on that deserve sequels. It pains me that The World Ends With You has no sequel, but Final Fantasy XV just came out. It's hard to wrap my head around, sometimes.

Also, while it's a short series, I was disappointed with the escalation of the Zero Escape series. Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors is easily one of my top three favourite video games. Virtue's Last Reward was an okay sequel, but the characters were harder to relate to and it just didn't have the same thriller/horror/mystery feel to it that the first game did. And Zero Time Dilemma, to me, left too many questions unanswered, gave us really stupid plot twists, and introduced more new characters I didn't care about while leaving the fates of the characters from the first and even second game totally unresolved.


----------



## Holly... (Jan 25, 2017)

I looved The Sims as a kid and invested so many hours and hundreds of dollars into it. I tried so hard to love The Sims 4 and I thought if I kept buying things, then it might get better. It didn't, and now I'm sad and broke.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 25, 2017)

pokemon. i really disliked sun and moon and i felt dissatisfied after beating it. its a shame since oras was great and xy was good. i dont have high hopes for the franchise after sun and moon was deemed the best one.
another one is rayman. rayman 3 is in my top 5 games and then the rabbids ruined everything and they focused on origins-type games like legends and now they're focusing on making him a mobile mascot.
oh yeah, i also despise mother 3 for some reason. mother 4 will probably never come out (the fanmade one) so thats it for me.


----------



## forestyne (Jan 26, 2017)

Five Nights at Freddy's went downhill into a flaming wad of dog ****, I would also say Resident Evil and the Silent Hill series (still distraught that they cancelled P.T). I think Biohazard has definitely revived the RE series, for a little while. Haven't bothered even touching new Harvest Moon games and as much as I adore Nintendogs, nobody's playing it anymore. Would love to see it make a comeback in the future, though.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 26, 2017)

Sonic the Hedgehog. I loved the crap out of the first three games (I still do) but for me, Sonic never made the transition into 3D very well.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 26, 2017)

The Sims. I used to be a huge sims fan, spending hours on my computer downloading QR codes and designing houses. Unfortunately, it started to make my computer overheat and I haven't really bothered with it since :/


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2017)

The sonic the hedgehog response is definitely hitting home. the last game I had that I enjoyed was sonic heroes (don't judge me), however if I get a nintendo switch, I will definitely get Sonic Mania because it looks tight!

Other than that, Roller coaster tycoon? lol, the first and second edition were just too perfect, and all roller coaster sim games can't compete from those. I drifted away from most platform mario titles... like I never got into the 3d world ones, I havent touched them since galaxy 2. They don't get me as excited as like Pikmin, Zelda, or the spin-off ones. Do you count the Paper mario games? because I got color splash and it is just such a charming game I can't handle it


----------



## Romaki (Feb 17, 2017)

I played Sims 2 and 3 on as many consoles (+pc) as possible, but I just couldn't get into Sims 4 at all.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Feb 18, 2017)

Star Fox is probably the big one for me. But to a lesser extent, I'd also say Sonic, Castlevania, Rayman, and Final Fantasy.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 18, 2017)

Uncharted. I feel like the series has gotten stale after the first two. Graphics/presentation alone don't sway me.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 18, 2017)

Probably Zelda and Sims.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 19, 2017)

Zelda and Rollercoaster tycoon.
It seems like Zelda is like everything moving into co-op. Which is cool but I like to play games by myself. 
I loved windwaker it's my favorite. But then they did phantom hourglass which was kind of...lame and boring? Then spirit tracks and I went realllyyyyy now? Then skyward sword after five hours I returned it after getting flat out lost two of those hours and wondering when it was going to feel like Zelda. A link between worlds was so super fun loved it. But then they followed it with triforce hero's and hyrule warriors not my thing. Breath of the wild looks pretty good but I'm so done with it at this point. 
Makes me sad it feels like gaming is turning into co-op, dlc, and remakes sometimes. I get it. I just feel kinda annoyed sometimes over it.


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 21, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> the last game I had that I enjoyed was sonic heroes (don't judge me)



Heroes and Generations are the only good Sonic games to come out in the last decade or so. You have good taste, no worries.

I haven't played any new Metroid games since Fusion/Zero Mission. I have the Prime Trilogy but haven't played it yet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2017)

Well, tbh this sounds kinda stupid especially on this forum, but I've sort of stopped playing Animal Crossing games. I'm getting ready to go to college and start a new life as an adult, and I just don't have the time or patience to sit for hours and play the games anymore. I feel like the only way I would really get into it again is if a new game was released (which I doubt will happen anytime soon, but I really hope it's released for the Switch). I also used to play Spongebob games on the PS2 and Spyro games on the PS1. Kinda grew out of those, but once in a while I go back to them to relive childhood memories.

I don't have a wide range of favorite game series. I'm kinda like a video game hermit. I've mostly stuck with Nintendo games, specifically Animal Crossing, SMB, and Zelda. For the latter two, I still play them just as much as I did when I was younger (maybe less because I'm more busy now). I never really "stopped" playing a game series. As a matter of fact, I'm just getting started. ^^ 

Now if only I could figure out how to play Metroid on my NES...


----------



## Corrie (Feb 21, 2017)

Sadly I've stopped playing new Pokemon games. X sucked and Sun/Moon looked uninteresting to me so I haven't bought them. I liked ORAS strictly because it was in gen 3's world, a world that I love. I feel like the newer Pokemon generations are rushed or don't feel like Pokemon anymore. So I'm basically done with buying new Pokemon games. 

Sonic is a hit or miss. Mostly miss. I've only really liked Adventure 2, Heroes and Advance 2&3. The rest I could pass on.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 22, 2017)

The Sims


----------



## vel (Feb 22, 2017)

call of duty and mario kart, just nope


----------



## Wholockian (Feb 22, 2017)

Animal Crossing doesn't appeal to me anymore. I used to have two copies of ACNL and a copy of every other game (released in the UK) too, but now I only have Let's Go to The City which hasn't been touched for about a year. Not really sure why I stopped playing, but I can't seem to get myself back into it. Every time I have the money to get it again, something else comes up that I want. This year will surely be no different with MA: Andromeda, Persona 5, the FFVII remake and TLOU2 being released (and I still want to get the FFXV season pass). Right now my DS is just used to play MGS3D by me and Professor Layton by my mum.


----------



## easpa (Feb 22, 2017)

Pokemon, unfortunately.  I'll always love the franchise to be fair, but the games just haven't really held my interest whenever I've picked one up over the last good while. Alpha Sapphire took me a good two years of playing on and off to finish, and I don't think I have any more than 10-ish hours logged on Sun.


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 5, 2017)

Animal crossing, I quit ages ago and it's just so non appealing. 

I'm also slowly phasing out of Pok?mon which is kinda surprising to me but it just doesn't click with me anymore.


----------

